# Making a Mountain



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

it would have to be artificial of some sort

this guys method may be your best bet

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...7329-ambitious-2-tank-system-fish-bridge.html




you could probably do it by stacking rocks and filling gaps with substrate, but then you have to fight its natural tendency to want to go flat


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

You could stack on an angle and get a spray glue and do a million coats of fine rocks.


----------



## iliketogolf (Feb 7, 2010)

I used bricks in the corner of my tank and piled substrate on top of them


----------



## PlatinumSM (Apr 25, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the suggestions! That fish bridge tank is unreal, btw. WOW!

I was hoping to avoid the rocks/foam/epoxy/sand route, only because it seems like a lot of work to just cover over with a big carpet of moss! 

But, I haven't seen anyone DIY a hardscape without sealing the foam with epoxy and sand, so maybe the foam degrades without it?

What do you guys think? 

Thanks again - this is going to be fun!


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

That picture is beautiful! Where was it taken? Not to change the subject by the way.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

That's Rocky Mountain National Park. 

I think I might have been to that exact spot - what's the name of that lake? I went swimming in one that was appropriately titled: "Icy Lake" or some-such.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just A suggestion, but maybe use fissidens fontanus insted of flame moss. The Fissidens has a better tree look, IMO
Here are some pics for example


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

To make a rocky mountain in a 10g, I'd use, um, a rock. Find some jagged stuff at a rock yard. It shouldn't have moss covering it, since the mountains are above treeline.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

crimsonbull57 said:


> Just A suggestion, but maybe use fissidens fontanus insted of flame moss. The Fissidens has a better tree look, IMO
> Here are some pics for example


wow those really pull of the mini tree look


----------



## fishbreath (Feb 18, 2007)

macclellan said:


> To make a rocky mountain in a 10g, I'd use, um, a rock. Find some jagged stuff at a rock yard. It shouldn't have moss covering it, since the mountains are above treeline.


I agree. WAY easier than foam/rock roud:


----------



## PlatinumSM (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, wow! The fissidens fontanus is beautiful  I wonder how those little "trees" in the first pic were made? All the other pics online just have it growing like regular moss, but those trees are AWESOME!


----------



## krisco (Feb 28, 2009)

No expert at this by no means, but i seen online once where a guy used bamboo skewers. He cut them the lenght he wanted and tied the moss to them with fishing line. Then he just trimmed to that look, and spent a lot of time maintaining the look.


----------

